# inject in PhaseListener



## Bit2_Gosu (20. Nov 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe das PhaseListener Interface implementiert. In der PhaseListener Implementierung "AuthenticationListener" möchte ich eine CDI Bean injezieren - sie ist Session-Scoped. Das funktioniert aber nicht einfach wie gewohnt mit @inject. Muss ich da JNDI-Lookup benutzen? Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Sym (20. Nov 2011)

In einem Phaselistener auf eine CDI-Bean zuzugreifen, ist immer eine sehr heikle Angelegenheit, da dieser sehr oft aufgerufen wird und die Performanz darunter sehr stark leidet.

Das solltest Du auf jeden Fall überdenken. 

Aber dieser Link sollte Dir helfen:

External Site | Java.net


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (20. Nov 2011)

der Link ist broken.

wahrscheinlich sollte ich dann was im external context speichern, dass der user eingeloggt ist ?!


----------



## Sym (22. Nov 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert der Link.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (22. Nov 2011)

Interessant, bei mir funktioniert er mit keinem browser. Danke trotzdem.

Ich habe jetzt Login-Informationen in der session map gespeichert, nachdem ich auf mehrere art und weise versucht hatte, auf meine @sessionscoped bean vom phaselistener aus zuzugreifen.


----------

